# Ritchey WCS 'wet white'?



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Anyone know when Ritchey's WCS 'wet white' products will be available? I'm looking forward to picking up a 110mm 4-Axis stem.

Thanks,


----------



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

*wet white*

I e-mailed Ritchey and received a reply saying late August, can't wait!


----------

